# Lehrer für Juwelenschleifen!



## Manath (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich finde es echt sch**ße, dass es nur einen Juwelenschleiferlehrer in der "alten" Welt gibt. Jedes mal muss man in die Exodar rennen. Ich fände es zumindest soweit sinnvoll, wenn man in allen Hauptstädten einen entsprechenden Lehrer installiert. Ist ja bei den anderen Berufen zum größten Teil auch so.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?

Gruß
Manath


----------



## Janos (27. Februar 2007)

Ich denke, dass Blizzard dies nicht gemacht hat, weil Sie so wirksam verhindern, dass Leute die bc nicht haben, es trotzdem lernen können. Ist schliesslich ein beruf der an BC gekoppelt ist.

Andere Frage, die vielleicht jemand beantworten kann. Wie und wo kann man die vom Juweleschleifer hergestellten Sachen wieder aufbauen. 

Die Antwort, die ich von einem GM daraufhin bekommen habe war: Ist eine Metaspielfrage und darf von mir nicht beantwortet werden.....


----------



## Manath (27. Februar 2007)

Was meinst du genau mit "wieder aufbauen"?


----------



## Janos (27. Februar 2007)

Manath schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau mit "wieder aufbauen"?



Sorry, meine aufladen. Es gibt Gegenstände,die haben 10 Aufladungen und es muss irgendwo möglich sein, sie wieder aufzuladen. Meine Frage, wo und wie?


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (27. Februar 2007)

Ist wie beim Ingi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du musst schauen wo der gegenstand ist da runter steht der name mit wieder aufladen bsp
Goblinmörser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  darunter steht Goblinmörser wieder aufgeladen (wenn ich mich nicht täusche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) das muss beim Juwelier auch so sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janos (28. Februar 2007)

mhm, ok das würde aber heißen, dass nur Juweliere Ihre Sachen wieder aufladen können...?

Das mit dem Mörser hab ich mit meinem Ingi noch net ausprobiert. Schau heute Abend mal bei meinem Juwelier, ob da was steht...


----------



## Desorienta (28. Februar 2007)

Janos schrieb:


> mhm, ok das würde aber heißen, dass nur Juweliere Ihre Sachen wieder aufladen können...?
> 
> Das mit dem Mörser hab ich mit meinem Ingi noch net ausprobiert. Schau heute Abend mal bei meinem Juwelier, ob da was steht...




Also als Ingenieur kann man den Mörser wieder aufladen (mit entsprechenden Zutaten und am Amboß stehend), ist allerdings nicht ungefährlich.^^ Einmal hat mich der Mörser beim aufladen auf den Friedhof befördert. das nennt man dann wohl gefährliche Nebenwirkungen (Gobo-Ing halt^^). Wie sicher ist es, dass die vom Juwelier hergestellten Sachen wieder aufladbar sind? Kann es nicht auch sein, das diese Schmuckstücke und Amulette sich dadurch komplett verbrauchen?


----------



## Janos (28. Februar 2007)

Desorienta schrieb:


> Also als Ingenieur kann man den Mörser wieder aufladen (mit entsprechenden Zutaten und am Amboß stehend), ist allerdings nicht ungefährlich.^^ Einmal hat mich der Mörser beim aufladen auf den Friedhof befördert. das nennt man dann wohl gefährliche Nebenwirkungen (Gobo-Ing halt^^).



lool



Desorienta schrieb:


> Wie sicher ist es, dass die vom Juwelier hergestellten Sachen wieder aufladbar sind? Kann es nicht auch sein, das diese Schmuckstücke und Amulette sich dadurch komplett verbrauchen?




Ich würde sagen, ziehmlich sicher, weil:

1. mein Tank ein Schmuckstück hat, welches keine Aufladungen mehr besitzt und es hat sich nicht verbraucht.
2. als ich ein Ticket geschrieben habe, hiess es vom GM:Ist eine Metaspielfrage und mann muss es selber rausbekommen. Die GM dürfen keine Auskunft geben.
3. ich meine, dies irgendwo gelesen zu haben


----------

